# Sibelius 5 announced!!!



## Vincent Meelberg (Jun 8, 2007)

Sibelius 5 has finally arrived (http://www.sibelius.com/download/brochu ... %20(UK_RoW).pdf), and it looks as if they really listened to their costumers! Full VST/AU support... Time to upgrade from my ancient version 3, I guess.

Cheers,

Vincent


----------



## Thonex (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow.... it looks like quite a comprehensive update.

I did a search in the .pdf for the word "quantize" and it didn't seem to have it.... however... it did say this.... which may be almost the same thing???:



> Plug-ins
> 
> You can now undo plug-ins, so you
> needn’t be afraid of trying them out!
> ...



Maybe there is a way to "quantize" by _"adjusting note values, split points, voicing, etc."_

To be seen....

Thanks for posting this,

T


----------



## sbkp (Jun 9, 2007)

I downloaded the demo and have played with it for just a little while. I _love_ "Panorama" mode -- this is something Finale has had for a while, isn't it?

I couldn't get tracks to play through VSTs. I could load the VST (K2) but wasn't sure how to route in the mixer anymore. Has anyone figured this out?

Thanks,
Stefan


----------



## sbkp (Jun 26, 2007)

Thonex @ Fri Jun 08 said:


> Maybe there is a way to "quantize" by _"adjusting note values, split points, voicing, etc."_
> 
> To be seen....
> 
> ...



A -

http://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcen ... groupid=3&

- S


----------

